# Sticky  Starting IVF - but what do you tell your employer?



## Illy

I'll start IFV in 2 months time, because I just recently started a new job, I don't feel comfortable to tell my employer about my plans. The problem is that there is a slight possibility when I have the egg collection and transfer my other collegue is on holiday for 2 days (friday + monday).  It is only me and her in the department.
I don't want to wait for another month because it might coincide with her annual leave. I know this might be unimportant, but it does worry me.  I wondered if I shall invent something and book a week off and ask for someone to cover those two days.
How does anyone else deal with time off work for scans etc.? Do you find it sometimes stressful?

ella


----------



## JaneyS

Hi Elona,

I did find it a bit difficult (still am), but ended up having to let my immediate boss know as the appointments are often with little notice.  I just warned them that over a 2 week period that I would need to take time off (for me entire days as I live on the South Coast and I am at the Lister in London) at very short notice.  Not much they can do really, as I am having to take it all as holiday.

My only suggestion would be to warn your bosses that you are having "womens problems" and you are expecting to have to be in hospital during the period you think you will, but won't know until much nearer the time.  At least that way they've been warned and you've explained the short notice.

Good luck with your treatment!  

Janey


----------



## Mrs CW

I didn't tell my employer what I was doing - I was lucky that I could 'work from home'  or 'be out at a meeting' when I had scans and so on, and my clinic wasn't one for very frequent scans or bloods anyway and I made up the time later at work.  Or book the odd day's leave here and there for appointments.  
When it came to EC I told them I had to have a small operation, nobody asked me what it was for, but was prepared to say 'gynae' if asked, usually most people are too embarassed to ask anything more than that, then I booked some time off sick in advance and because I couldn't be sure of exact EC date I said the op was moved because they were busy with emergencies and finally went in later at night or early the next day!  I then fiddled around with my recovery time off, saying I still wasn't quite up to coming in, when sometimes I hadn't actually had EC yet, but they didnt' know that.  

good luck, do sort it because it's not good to have to worry about it as well as the whole ivf cycle.

By the way I'm going to move your query to another board where you may get more answers than just us over 40s  

Claire x


----------



## guider

I braved telling my employer that I was going to be starting ICSI this month
I have been there for 12 years so probably easier than if it is a new job.
I am so glad I did it as now that I have some vague dates, I have been able to discuss with him that they are vague and he is happily upsetting the rest of the staff by telling them that they can't have certain days off, so far someone tried to book the day I have my baseline scan already, so he said that he thinks he has something on that day so won't be in himself!

somehow he has managed to agree to letting someone have 1month of later in the year, personally I think a big mistake, but then she doesn't do much when she is there anyway!

good luck with whatever you decide to tell them.

Until last month I had got through various appointments by just saying that I was having problems with my cycle and that they were running some tests, I've never had a regular cycle so this was an easy excuse.
he asked today if I would be back to work after my baseline scan, I told him that he hadn't noticed all the ones I had while taking clomid!


----------



## *Vino*

I also told my employer about my history & treatment etc. He was so so so supportive & just told me to go to appointments & not use holiday etc etc. I had a brilliant boss, infact he was the first one i told when it worked   He doesn't work where i do now due to redundancy but my manager is just as supportive   my old director still texts me just to see how i'm doing   x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Elona

Don't know if this is relevant or not for your job and is slightly off the subject of telling your employer.

Just a practical suggestion - have you checked your company's maternity policy - in my organisation you are not eligible for any maternity benefits (other than the statutory ones) unless you have worked there for 6 months. This leaves you a lot worse off if you get pregnant in the first six months of working for them.

It might not be relevant to you? but thought it was worth mentioning.

Best wishes for your treatment - Karenanna xxx


----------



## andyjane

I was totally upfront with my employer- told them everything. I found them more supportive and was allowed time off at short notice for scans etc and I was even GIVEN annual leave for the 2ww. 
AJ


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi Ella, I found by being honest with my employer they were really supportive and said others previously had time off for it too (human rights to be honest!) and they had a protocol for it, as long as i gave them a photocopy of all my appointment cards i could have that day off  i could have 7 days paid off for scans etc and they swopped my annual leave to the 2ww, i didn't tell anyone else at work, just my boss.
love freckles xxxxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi Ella i just  thought about the fact you have only been there 2 months, i know it varies 6 months/ 1 yr  from company to company to be entitled to maternity leave but might be an idea to check your company's maternity policy, it may very well be that its only 6 months and that would be up by the time you would be due to go on maternity leave anyway.
good luck with your tx.
love freckles xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I wasn't going to but ended up telling my boss as after the 3rd appt it was just too stressful trying to hide the fact and to keep coming up wiith excuses of where I was going and why I needed slots of time off, etc!


----------



## Illy

Thanks everyone, very great help.  I think I stick as close to the truth as I can and say that I'll have a minor woman's procedure and the doctor adviced me to take time off afterwards.
I think I just have to be matter off fact about it.  Thanks also suggesting to look into the maternity leave.  It looks like that if I get a BFP I'll be covered straight away.

Good luck ladies, and hopefully we won't have to be in this position for long to run between work and clinic.  

All the best 

elona
xx


----------

